# Advice on my system upgrade please.



## tassie-devil (Jul 10, 2012)

My current system consists of an Onkyo TX-DS787 AVR, DV-SP500 DVD Player and Australian built speakers from Accusound being the Delta range. DL-895 fronts and rears, DLC-165 front and rear center and SW-250 sub.
Unable to insert link to site.

Pic of my current layout. 5.1









So far these are the options I have looked at 7.1

*Electrics*

Anthem
AVM 50v 3D
MCA 20
MCA50
Oppo
BDP-95

Integra
DCH 80.3
DTA 70.1
DBS 50.3

*Speakers*

Paradigm Studio
100 fronts
CC 690 center
ADP 590 effects
20 rears
Sub 15

Pic of proposed 7.1 layout.









Any input or suggestions would be appreciated. :huh::scratch:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
That is an excellent list of equipment. If choosing from that list, I would get the 80.3. However, you could save a large amount of money by getting the 70.3. The reason I recommend these 2 is both offer Audyssey MultEQ XT32/SubEQ HT.

As for Speakers, I used to own Paradigm Studio 100's for both my Mains and Surrounds and was quite pleased. That being said, I would audition other brands like B&W, PSB, Focal, Dynaudio, and others. As I am guessing you live on the beautiful Island of Tasmania, I am not sure how many AV Stores are in Hobart or elsewhere on the Island. Or, perhaps you are planning to purchase your equipment from the Mainland?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Indeed very nice equipment selection, and welcome to the forum tassie. :wave: 

Looks like your room has some options for sub placement , heres some good reading on single sub and then dual sub placements. If budget permits dual subs are highly recommended 

http://www.audioholics.com/tweaks/speaker-setup-guidelines/subwoofer-placement-guidelines
http://www.audioholics.com/tweaks/get-good-bass/subwoofer-placement-the-place-for-bass-part-1


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

As JJ said, if you have the opportunity, auditioning other speakers truly gives you a better feel for your specific listening preferences. I have heard a system using the 80.3 (he also uses the Paradigm Signature 8s) and loved the sound.

If you do decide to go with what you listed, I think you will very pleased. I had a chance to audition the 100s and was impressed to say the least. And, that CC is a beast! :devil:


----------



## tassie-devil (Jul 10, 2012)

I can't see the pics, can anyone else?
They worked ok when I previewed the post.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

You need 5 posts to be able to post pictures, links, etc.

You can use the post padding thread here to get to 5.

I also saw the pictures when previewing, so as soon as you hit 5, you should be able to see them within an hour.


----------



## tassie-devil (Jul 10, 2012)

ALMFamily said:


> You need 5 posts to be able to post pictures, links, etc.
> 
> You can use the post padding thread here to get to 5.
> 
> I also saw the pictures when previewing, so as soon as you hit 5, you should be able to see them within an hour.


Thanks


----------

